# Galneryus Megathread: now with new singer and bassist.



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 31, 2010)

I was a bit sad that Yama-B (vocals) and Yu-To (bass) left the band. But their newest album Ressurection, now with new vocalist and bassist Masatoshi "Sho" Ono and Taka respectively, is amazing.  Plus Yu-To gets to concentrate on Deluhi (also awesome), and Masatoshi, while not as agressive as Yama-B, can sing better English so it's a win win situation. 



Even more epic album version:


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 31, 2010)

They're kind of a guilty pleasure for me - like Dragonforce without the suck and studio tricks.


----------



## ROAR (Aug 31, 2010)

These guys are sick! Syu is such a good guitarists with the weirdest fucking tone.
I never hear about these guys since Im in the U.S.
thanks for the post man.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 31, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> They're kind of a guilty pleasure for me - like Dragonforce *without the suck and studio tricks*.



 The fact that not all their songs sound the same gives them a few points up too. 

Acutally... this album was released in June so this thread is kinda 2 months late.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 2, 2010)

Also, Syu gets a new Crying Star (as seen on the clip):







Crying Star Classic

BODY : Honduras Mahogany 
NECK : Honduras Mahogany 
FINGERBOARD : Rosewood, 24frets 
INLAY : MOP Block SCALE : 628mm (Medium) 
NUT : Bone 
JOINT : Set-neck 
TUNER : GOTOH SG301-20 BRIDGE : GOTOH GE103B-T & GE101A 
PICKUP : (Front) Seymour Duncan SH-2n 
(Rear) Seymour Duncan SH-4 
CONTROL : Master Volume, Front Tone, Rear Tone 
Toggle PU Selector 
COLOR : Vintage Cherry 
PRICE : 498,750yen (Include TAX) with Hard Case 

It's different to his usual Crying Stars (Mahogany instead of his usual Alder) and the look is rather....


----------



## yetti (Sep 2, 2010)

As long as Syu is still there, that's all that matters to me. 

edit: In case anybody is wondering, 628mm is 24.75" for the scale.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmm, haven't listened to Galneryus in a while. This new stuff sounds great! I actually like the new vocalists voice better. Never really liked Yama B's voice.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Sep 2, 2010)

First time to hear about this band... Not my type of songs but pretty cool though


----------



## sicstynine (Sep 2, 2010)

Really cool that they still continue.
Masatoshis japanese sounds actually awful oô or is it just me?
Syu is not using Marshall JCM anymore? And wow, gotta hate his new Crying Star 
The new songs sounds too..."popish" to me. prefer their old stuff.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 5, 2010)

I actually really like Syu's melodic stuff now:






sicstynine said:


> Really cool that they still continue.
> Masatoshis japanese sounds actually awful oô or is it just me?



Somewhat, but I still prefer his English over Yama-B's.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 10, 2011)

Bumping this up, they have a new live DVD to support the recent Ressurection Tour:







Thanks to that rather gaudy Crying Star Classic, Syu's tone is more darker, and IMO much more awesome this time around. 

And he gets to showcase his newest Crying Star 7:


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeh, that tone is much better now that it doesn't sound like he's got a wah on 24/7.  That crying star would be so much more awesome in a different color.

But man, I'm glad to see that they still sound amazing live. It's a shame they'll probably never come stateside, they're one of my favorite bands.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 11, 2011)

Liked that first one.


I will need to look more into these young women and their music. Edit: /sarcasm


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Jan 11, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Liked that first one, I will need to look more into these young women and their music.



Don't know if serious...


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 12, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> Yeh, that tone is much better now that it doesn't sound like he's got a wah on 24/7.  That crying star would be so much more awesome in a different color.
> 
> But man, I'm glad to see that they still sound amazing live. It's a shame they'll probably never come stateside, they're one of my favorite bands.




I like this one more than a regular Star. It looks like it's trying to cosplay as an SG


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah, those vintage cherry finishes always immediately remind me of SG's. The first axe I started on was a Hohner SG copy in that color that my grandpa bought like 30+ years ago 

I love all the specs and sound of the classic, but the Crying Star - Rebel in white is just sexy as hell.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 12, 2011)

MetalGravy said:


> I like this one more than a regular Star. It looks like it's trying to cosplay as an SG


 
I belive that was Syu's original intention with the classic. He tried to mirror his old SG's specs into the Crying Star shape.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 12, 2011)

^ Doesn't specifically mention SG's but I think it's pretty obvious, haha. More importantly though... Crying Star Seven!!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 12, 2011)

That 7 is great. Though he's been using a Hard tail 27 fret, 1 pickup version of it for recent live shows. And looks like he's stopped using the yellow 7 with EMGs.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 13, 2011)

That's odd, his models usually have a single coil in the neck for the 27 fret versions. Maybe that one's just a prototype.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 14, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> That's odd, his models usually have a single coil in the neck for the 27 fret versions. Maybe that one's just a prototype.


 
My guess is that either SD haven't made a single coil 7 pickup to Syu's tastes, or he's eschewed it altogether for 7 strings. It could be a prototype for a 7, but he already has that silver Crying Star in that vid. 

And he's also dropped the whammy bar usage for a large majority of their live shows, but he still uses his floyds every now and then.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's that 1 pickup 7 again:



And here's his yellow 7 on Yama-B and Yu-To's last tour:


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 14, 2011)

Uhhh, that yellow 7 might be the silver one in the video. He mentions that the one in the video used to be gold but he had it repainted, so it's possible that it's the same instrument with a pickup swap but who knows.

I guessed that other one was a prototype since he said a new version of the Crying Star 7 will be released  Guess we'll have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## eveningninja (Jul 28, 2011)

Hay guise, just out of sheer curiosity, would any of you happen to know what string gauge Syu uses? I would think maybe 9's because of how bendy his stuff is, but 9's in Eflat with a 24.75" scale would be so loose. Then again, 10's seem a bit too stiff for the stuff he plays. Or maybe I'm just a wimp when it comes to bending XD

But I mean, after a bit of playing his solos with 10-gauge on a 24.75" scale, my fingers start to feel pretty sore. I've been playing for a while though and have pretty beefy calluses hah.

Do I just need to suck it up or what?


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 28, 2011)

If I had to guess... It would be 10s... If that is too much for you, D'Addario makes a 9.5 set.


----------



## eveningninja (Jul 28, 2011)

ArtDecade said:


> If I had to guess... It would be 10s... If that is too much for you, D'Addario makes a 9.5 set.



The problem is I like the bottom string to be around 50 or 52. And respectively the the 5th string to be 40 or 42. The bass strings just sound too thin to me in 9.5-44 sets, but the treble strings feel a little bit tight in 10-48/10-52 sets. I'm so damn picky 

Do they sell 9.5 gauge single guitar strings anywhere? I've seen some online places, but the shipping doesn't even seem worth it just for some single strings.

Thanks.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 28, 2011)

Even though I'd say he's more of a "typical" power metal vocalist, I think I like the new guy better.


----------



## Shrikkanth (Jul 29, 2011)

Ah I <3 Galneryus. Though Advance to the Fall and Beyond the End of Despair are their most consistent by far I think. Syu also repeats guitar licks a lot :S But he's a legend in any case. There really aren't many guitarists around who are as thrilling to watch live as Syu is. What a guy.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jul 29, 2011)

let me put on my stunner shades.


"New Legend" Line up was the best in my humble opinion.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 8, 2011)

Bump for new song from recently released EP:



Also, new album Phoenix Rising will be released October5.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 7, 2011)

Phoenix Rising out now (2 days ago).


----------



## Kwirk (Oct 7, 2011)

It's just not the same without Yama-B.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 7, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also, Syu gets a new Crying Star (as seen on the clip):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was noticing at about 5:07 on destiny there's some whammy play and none to be found on the video axe. 

did his guitar used to have bars?

they look pretty sweet to me, tho. i've always like that red stain and the block markers and stuff. just looks like the tone would be awesome from the git go. 8|


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 7, 2011)

Ancestor said:


> i was noticing at about 5:07 on destiny there's some whammy play and none to be found on the video axe.
> 
> did his guitar used to have bars?



He did on his older black Crying Star. 






Prior to the classic though, his sigs were all Alder, bolt on and 27 frets.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 8, 2011)

A friend randomly showed me Galneryus several years ago. I'm now just getting into them and they're definitely much better than Studioforce.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 16, 2011)

Bumping this up for the Future Never Dies offical clip. (That and this album's been on constant repeat in my car)



Notice the brand new Crying Star. Basically a sparkly red version of his black one, with floyd. IMO his best looking CS of the lot.


----------



## eveningninja (Nov 17, 2011)

I just can't get into the last 2 Galneryus albums too much. I really loved Yama's aggressive style, but actually more importantly what I really loved was Syu's epic solos. Don't get me wrong, he has tons of amazing technical playing and interesting phrasing in the new albums, but it all feels less epic and scenic to me. Like it's more about the playing and composition in itself rather than how the music depicts the imagery and atmosphere. But indirectly I think this had a lot to do with Yama's departure. His presence just left a really sweet aggression and vibe over everything.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 9, 2012)

A lot of (semi) new stuff since Phoenix Rising:







New PVs





Also more of Sho strutting his stuff:





Plus with Leda






Also Syu showing his recent toys.


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 9, 2012)

Even cooler bump

YOU PLAY HARD!

You play hard! -Syu web guitar lesson-

Syu's giving web guitar lessons, but that's about all I can figure out since I can't read Japanese

EDIT: And another of Syu's 7s


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 9, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> They're kind of a guilty pleasure for me - like Dragonforce without the suck and studio tricks.



Blarg! Must stop inner fanboie! 

I remember hearing a solo from this these guys but was put off by a rather glamish photo. I'll have to give them a second change. I need more cheesy music in my life.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 9, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> I remember hearing a solo from this these guys but was put off by a rather glamish photo.


 
You didn't get into the 80s much didn't you?


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 9, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Blarg! Must stop inner fanboie!
> 
> I remember hearing a solo from this these guys but was put off by a rather glamish photo. I'll have to give them a second change. I need more cheesy music in my life.



Then for the love of God don't listen to Versailles.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 10, 2012)

I found these guys after watching Mnemosyne (like probably a ton of their fans ) after hearing Alsatia. Tracked down their catalogue hoping it was mostly downtuned 7 string stuff. It wasn't, but I wasn't disapointed.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 23, 2012)

Bumping for new album:







It's out now by the way. 

New clip anyone?



Crying Star Classic with dual Phat Cats?  Methinks an influence from an ex-bassist is kicking in...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 23, 2012)

Album version is pretty damn long:


----------



## Metal_Webb (Oct 23, 2012)

Well the solo in the PV was so full of cheese and sillyness I loved it! Shudder to think how much over the top it'll be in the full version


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 23, 2012)

New haircut/color is terrible, but why mock something so trivial?

The music is terrible. The guitar is so far below the synths and vocals. New vocals are weak and poppy. Where's Yama's trademark "singing this note is surely going to pop my testicle, but I'll do it anyway for you"?

The worst part was the beginning, with the girls pretending they're playing the very poor orchestral samples slathered all over the beginning of the tune.

I LOVED this band. What the hell happened? I'm not trolling, or hating. I'm devastated this is what has become of a highly under-rated and powerful metal band.


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 23, 2012)

Also: Syu - you look like a bleached rooster. It's very distracting. Please refrain from filming your head during guitar solos.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 23, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> New haircut/color is terrible, but why mock something so trivial?
> 
> The music is terrible. The guitar is so far below the synths and vocals. New vocals are weak and poppy. Where's Yama's trademark "singing this note is surely going to pop my testicle, but I'll do it anyway for you"?
> 
> ...


 
Believe me when I say this, but I fully understand where you're coming from.

I was gutted when Yama-B left. Seriously, he and Syu is what made Galneryus. His voice had so much power and authority that very few can match and it's near impossible to fill those shoes. History has taught us that a change in vocalist, for better or worse, will change the band 90% of the time (unless you're AC/DC), and it happened to these guys as well. Sho is clearly less power and more pop in style, and at times, it's painfully obvious when he sings Yama's songs (Alsatia in particular). 

Also, I need to get this out: Syu's rhythm tone is, and always has been, terrible. He always sounds like a cheap Boss unit. Always. It's Syu's weakast trait. I'm amazed and puzzled how he makes it work in the music. His lead tone is so weird too, but it's more tolerable. 

With all that said, I've had 2 albums to accustom myself to the new lineup and I'm cool with that. Even if the music now suits Sho's style, the musicianship overall is still as ferocious as ever.



As for the rooster cut, it scares me that it's not the first time he's donned that...


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 23, 2012)

I love the new song!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 23, 2012)

Pretty cool arrangement of The Wind Blows. It's not often Syu can be seen playing an acoustic. 



Also, the full Angel Of Salvation album is best listented to sitting down. The musicianship is just extremely over the top.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 23, 2012)

^
Just listened to the title track, holy shitballs, it's so awesome. I was just sitting there smiling through the entire solo, truly a masterpiece. The solo feels more classical than neo-classical as well, me rike, me rike.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like he's switched from Hughes & Kettner to Diezel (also seen on the clip):






http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/syugalspinal/GALLERY/show_image.html?id=36209690&no=1

The most striking thing about that pic is the P90 on the CS Rebel. I know he's ditched the EMG 89 for a JB for quite some time now, but this is interesting.

EDIT: Syu's pedalboard:






http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/syugalspinal/GALLERY/show_image.html?id=36209690&no=0


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 9, 2013)

More info on Syu's gear lately:

It's all about Diezels and these 3 guitars:






The Crying Star Rebel's got the JB back on, but there's a new bridge retrofitted as well. Still a hard tail. You can see clearly here:



Also the Crying V pictured is a newer version. Good, because the prototype was ugly as sin.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 29, 2013)

Some meaty updates: 

Galneryus have been re-recording classic songs with the new lineup. First one The Iron Hearted Flag: Vol 1: Regeneration Side was released in May, and Vol 2: Reformation Side will be released in September 4.

Here's a sample of Regeneration:



Also I can't get enough of this live. 



EDIT: Also, enough with the Flags already!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 2, 2013)

Also forgot to mention that Galneryus also performed the classic themes for the fighting game Blazblue Chrono Phantasma. Blazblue fans already knew this, but for the rest:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 11, 2013)

Syu walks through his gear and explains the changes to his Crying Star Rebel:



...in Japanese of course.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 29, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ...in Japanese of course.


 
For the rest of us who care about his gear:






Crying Star Rebel Kai, still his main axe, but now it's been modded to hell.

Original TOM replaced with ESP Fixed (saddle style) bridge. 
New pickups: Neck - Seymour Duncan YJM Fury, Bridge - Seymour Duncan SH-4 JB (but that's been there for yonks now). 
Mini arcade kill switch installed, black plastic Volume knob. 

Backups:






Crying Star Phoenix (also with plastic Volume knob) and Crying V. 

Amps:






Diezel D-Moll Head, Diezel 412-F Cab, Rack: Furman Sound PQ-3, Two Notes Torpedo.

Pedalboard:






Main:

Morley Bad Horsie 2
Digitech Whammy DT (momentary switch used to reach super high notes on Angel Of Salvation)
Korg DT-10 Tuner
Stafford x Maxon Koh Chorus
Maxon OD-9 
ISP Decimator
Custom Audio Japan RS442II Midi audio Controller
Noah's Ark AC/DC Power supply.

Secondary:

Boss FV500H Volume
Boss DD-20 Giga Delay

Probably the most 'traditional' setup Syu's ever had. 


Though Syu recently attended the October EffEXPO effects festival and...













> I had the good fortune of demonstrating Axe-Fx2 by Fractal Audio for both days! This formidable machine is, in short, a super magical rack that includes from the preamp all the way to the effect unit. As I mentioned during the demonstration, the pre-programmed preamp section for modeling, for example, would make you straighten up your back and exclaim, "What the...?!," seriously. The machine is upgraded just about monthly. It's unbeatable. I will continue to explore various parts of it closely as part of my pursuit for a better sound!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 11, 2014)

New album VETELGYUS preview.



Also a bunch of photos where Syu has made some drastic gear changes again.
















Some photos for an upcoming music video:
















Back to EMGs, Orange Amps...


----------



## MetalHeartGR (Sep 11, 2014)

Looking forward to it! *_*


----------



## Anchang-Style (Sep 11, 2014)

Still regret i missed on their show in Shibuya AX when i had the chance, eventhough iam not a hardcore fan, a lot of my japanese friends in my University were and i really like Syu as a guitarplayer. Haven't heared of them for quite a while now, good to hear they are still around.


----------



## porknchili (Sep 11, 2014)

I love Syu and Galneryus. So glad I actually found out before hand that they have a new album instead of my usual "realize they released a new album 8 months ago".


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 25, 2014)

New clip for "There's No Escape" is out:


----------



## MetalHeartGR (Jan 16, 2015)

Holy shit! I can't stop listening to Attitude to Life!


----------



## Tsumiya (Jan 22, 2015)

MetalHeartGR said:


> Holy shit! I can't stop listening to Attitude to Life!



It is pretty amazing =) My Faith from the single is also insane @[email protected]


----------



## MetalHeartGR (Dec 20, 2015)

Just realised they posted a video from their new album


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 20, 2015)

...and they're dropping the new album in 3 days.


----------

